# Dotnet > Gnral Dotnet > Dveloppement Office System > InfoPath >  Crer un fichier HTML depuis Infopath ?

## kokogil

Bonjour, 

j'ai un petit souci (en rapport avec la question pose prcdement).
Je vous explique  ::D:  : 
J'ai cr un formulaire pour entrer des donnes relatives aux applications de nos systmes d'exploitation.

Le principe est d'utiliser le fichier XML pour aprs gnrer avec un XSLT un fichier de prsentation HTML de ces donnes qu'on envoie  une autre quipe.

Avez-vous une ide pour raliser cela ?

Je vois deux solutions 
-1- enregistrer le formulaire dans un fichier XML, puis aprs une application tierce prends le XML et le XSLT pour gnrer un HTML.

-2- THE BEST  ::D: : crer un bouton sur le formulaire qui cr directement un fichier HTML (le souci est qu'il faut que ce bouton sauvegarde avant le formulaire pour tre bien synchro avec le fichier XML et le HTML)

Pensez-vous que la solution 2 est ralisable, si oui comment sauvegarder le fichier XML depuis un bouton ?  ::roll:: 
Avez-vous une autre ide pour gnrer le fichier HTML  partir du formulaire Infopath ?

Merci beaucoup pour votre lecture et vos rponses ...  ::D:

----------


## billout rm

Bonjour,

Tu peux convertir de base en faisant Fichier/Exporter/Web.
La cela te donnera une page MHT.

Si tu ne veux pas tre propritaire IE, il faudra donc passer par du code pour gnrer ton HTML. Il faudra utiliser la combinaison du XSL et du XML pour raliser le HTML.


En esprant avoir pu t'aider.

Cordialement.
Rmi

----------


## virgul

Salut,

Si tu fait du code la deuxime solution me parait envisageable!

2 questions:

Es-tu en full trust avec tes formulaire (controle totale)?
Avec quoi codes-tu?

++

Thierry

----------


## kokogil

Bonjour, merci pour vos rponses  ::D: 

Pour le mode "full trust", je ne sais pas, mais en effet cela doit etre probablement activ si j'enregistre le formulaire sur le poste utilisateur; d'autant que j'aurai aussi besoin de rcuprer automatiquement le nom de l'utilisateur... (?)

Je coderai en VBScript, ou JScript, mais je n'ai pas (pour l'instant) la possibilit de faire du .NET.
Est-ce envisageable de faire cela en VBscript ?

Merci beaucoup  ::roll::

----------


## virgul

2003 ou 2007?

Car dans 2007 pas besoin de visual Studio.

Moi perso je code en C# et je fais ma transfo XSLT en code puis j'enregistre dans le rpertoire temp et aprs je le lance dans le broswer par dfaut.

Le faire en vbscript je sais pas, faut aller voir sur un forum spcialis pour voir si ces trois points sont ralisable.

++

Thierry

----------


## kokogil

oops  ::oops::  c'est 2007 !
ok merci pour tes conseils, je fermerai ce post si j'y arrive en VBScript...

 :;): 

Si d'autres ont des solutions, n'hsitez pas  ::D: !

----------


## kokogil

Hello,

c'est aussi possible en VBScript, on utilise
XDocument.SaveAs "mon_path"

Seulement il faut etre en "full trust", et c'est assez lourd  mettre en place (il faut crer un MSI).  ::(: 

En revanche, il existe la proprit
"XDocument.IsDirty" qui dit si le document a t modifi ou pas, donc je peux cer un msgbox demandant la sauvegarde du document s'il a t modifi, puis aprs rcuprer le fichier xml

 ::bug:: 
Par ailleurs, j'ai trouv cet article sympa sur les fonctions save et save as sur msdn (code  ajouter avant et aprs le save)
http://msdn.microsoft.com/en-us/library/aa168451.aspx

----------

